# Milan domani in Uefa: futuro europeo compromesso.



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.

*Ansa: appuntamento in Uefa alle ore 9.*


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

Attenzione che con una "strategia" del genere si rischia una squalifica pluriennale...


----------



## jacky (18 Giugno 2018)

Ma che razza di strategia difensiva è? Ma ci facciamo ridere dietro???
Cioè andiamo a dire alla Uefa cose che già conosce ma raccontate in un altro modo?

Siamo vicini al game over.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2018)

non vedo l'ora che la uefa sbugiardi il suo stesso FPF e la fiorentina ai preliminari


----------



## jacky (18 Giugno 2018)

La prima cosa che deve fare Eliott è fare tabula rasa di tutto quello che c'è oggi al Milan, e ripartire da 4-5 persone che nel giro di un triennio possano riportare conti a posto e risultati sportivi dignitosi.

Così è uno schifo, in campo e fuori.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



I grandi "rapresentanti" del nostro tifo non vedono l'ora, occasione ghiotta per vendere qualche maglietta con sopra scritto "Giustizia per il Milan", e magari organizzare qualche sagra con panini alla salsiccia e soppressata.
La nostra grande dirigenza avrà la scusa per dare il via al piano B, quello del Milan "giuovine e italiano" (non invento niente, è stato detto ieri da chi di dovere).

Ma anche io spero nella squalifica, bisogna andare a fondo, sempre più a fondo, fino ai minimi termini, per potersi liberare di tutta questa robaccia e rinascere davvero.


----------



## Montag84 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che con una "strategia" del genere si rischia una squalifica pluriennale...



Vedremo al tas eventualmente. 

Ripeto: gli addetti ai lavori hanno detto più volte che la squalifica sulla base della questione proprietà é illegittima e non c'entra nulla col FPF.

Poi uno può pensarla come vuole, ma la Uefa rischia la figura di melma al tas.


----------



## bmb (18 Giugno 2018)

Strategia serissima.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



La Uefa risponderà entro 2-3 giorni ma tanto ha già deciso da tempo per questioni politiche.
L'unica cosa che potrebbe fermarli è se siano convinti che il Tas gli darà torto, in quel caso per evitare una figuraccia gli converrebbe dare al Milan sanzioni diverse dall'esclusione.

Qui si confondono le cose, anch'io vorrei una proprietà più chiara, uno che non fa gli aumenti di capitale facendosi prestare soldi a tassi usurari (sempre che sia vero), però la decisione dell'Uefa resta ingiusta, fuori dalle regole, almeno fuori da quelle fino al 31 maggio 2018.
Tranne se abbiano prove certe di situazioni di riciclaggio e allora lo dicano chiaro e facciano una denuncia. Non è giusto sanzionare arbitrariamente in base a sole sensazioni.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La Uefa risponderà entro 2-3 giorni ma tanto ha già deciso da tempo per questioni politiche.
> L'unica cosa che potrebbe fermarli è se siano convinti che il Tas gli darà torto, in quel caso per evitare una figuraccia gli converrebbe dare al Milan sanzioni diverse dall'esclusione.
> 
> Qui si confondono le cose, anch'io vorrei una proprietà più chiara, uno che non fa gli aumenti di capitale facendosi prestare soldi a tassi usurari (sempre che sia vero), però la decisione dell'Uefa resta ingiusta, fuori dalle regole, almeno fuori da quelle fino al 31 maggio 2018.
> Tranne se abbiano prove certe di situazioni di riciclaggio e allora lo dicano chiaro e facciano una denuncia. Non è giusto sanzionare arbitrariamente in base a sole sensazioni.



La decisione della Uefa può anche essere ingiusta, ma sono loro che comandano. Ed è da un anno che ti dicono:"Vogliamo chiarezza sulla proprietà". 

Tu, invece di fare chiarezza, rigiri la frittata. Come può finire?


----------



## Garrincha (18 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Vedremo al tas eventualmente.
> 
> Ripeto: gli addetti ai lavori hanno detto più volte che la squalifica sulla base della questione proprietà é illegittima e non c'entra nulla col FPF.
> 
> Poi uno può pensarla come vuole, ma la Uefa rischia la figura di melma al tas.



È più probabile che il Tas inasprisca la pena piuttosto che la ribalti


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



Carne al fuoco per i complottisti


----------



## Devil man (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come può finire?



in una omelette


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che con una "strategia" del genere si rischia una squalifica pluriennale...



per quale motivo? Mi sembrano argomentazioni valide.
Una cosa è il club, una cosa il proprietario che, infatti, può pure decidere di vendere domani mattina.
Mr. Li può essere pure una figura di transizione... all'UEFA questo non deve interessare. Semmai deve interessare noi tifosi.
La UEFA non è proprietaria del Milan. 
Iniziamo a mettere i puntini sulle i.


----------



## Montag84 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La decisione della Uefa può anche essere ingiusta, ma sono loro che comandano. Ed è da un anno che ti dicono:"Vogliamo chiarezza sulla proprietà".
> 
> Tu, invece di fare chiarezza, rigiri la frittata. Come può finire?



Allora intervieni subito dopo l'acquisto della societá o imponi regole per cui non si possono acquistare società nel modo in cui Li ha acquistato il Milan.

Non puoi cambiare le regole in corsa però. 

Altrimenti stanghi subito anche la Juve per i millemila tesserati che ha, come dichiarato tempo fa. Ma per quello serve cambiare le regole.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che con una "strategia" del genere si rischia una squalifica pluriennale...



Citando Mirabelli, è "geniale". 

La UEFA specifica nel suo regolamento che il proprietario è fondamentale nella struttura del FPF; la società va a Nyon a dirgli "no, non è così."


Se questa è la strategia, tanto vale non presentarsi neanche. Almeno eviteremmo di irritarli più di quanto abbiamo già fatto.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



Ma il nuovo socio?


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



Cappelli stesso ha smentito l'esistenza del nuovo socio..


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per quale motivo? Mi sembrano argomentazioni valide.
> Una cosa è il club, una cosa il proprietario che, infatti, può pure decidere di vendere domani mattina.
> Mr. Li può essere pure una figura di transizione... all'UEFA questo non deve interessare. Semmai deve interessare noi tifosi.
> La UEFA non è proprietaria del Milan.
> Iniziamo a mettere i puntini sulle i.



Perchè la Uefa ti ha detto che vuole chiarezza. E, purtroppo, è la Uefa che comanda. Non il Milan.

Se ti arriva una cartella da pagare e tu vai lì a dirgli che è ingiusta e che non la salderai, secondo te cosa ti fanno?


----------



## Djerry (18 Giugno 2018)

Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere i motivi per cui la decisione della UEFA sarebbe ingiusta.

Come dicevo l'anno scorso mentre accadeva di tutto, nessuno nella storia dello sport professionistico ha provato a fare quello che ha fatto il Milan.

Nessuno aveva mai rilevato una società piena di debiti con un bilancio che segnava perdite clamorose facendo altri debiti ed avendo pure la faccia tosta di investire in quel modo sul mercato, scommettendo su questo voluntary agreement per il quale invece hanno riso in faccia a Fassone.

Trovatemi voi una nuova società nella storia dello sport professionistico che da una situazione debitoria di 300 milioni circa porta questa cifra a 560, considerando le scatole lussemburghesi.
Trovatemi voi una nuova società che dopo aver segnato profondi rossi di 80 milioni annui negli ultimi bilanci aggregati, invece di ripianare fa un altro buco di 75 milioni.
Trovatemi voi una nuova società che si inventa un business plan ridicolo secondo cui in un anno dovevano entrare 100 milioni da una presunta collaborazione con la Cina e circa il 35% in più di fatturato, ovviamente di cui non c'è traccia. E non voglio nemmeno tirare fuori le proiezioni per gli anni successivi.
Trovatemi voi una nuova società che invece di ridurre il monte ingaggi e la quota ammortamento magari anche con plusvalenze fa segnare un passivo di circa 200 milioni nel saldo di mercato ed impegna 235 milioni in nuovi cartellini, elargendo anche un paio di ingaggi oltre i 6 milioni ed una marea tra i 2.5 ed i 4.

E trovatemi voi infine una nuova società che nel più totale anonimato, tra paradisi fiscali ed Isole Vergini, non ha nemmeno la capacità dopo le promesse e le garanzie di un anno di Fassone, di far emergere realmente chi è il vero proprietario e chi sta muovendo effettivamente tutti quei soldi.

Ora, essere tifoso è bello, ma bisogna anche avere un minimo di razionalità e logica nel valutare gli eventi, perché altrimenti le emozioni ci fanno perdere il senso delle cose.
Inventarsi il complotto o avercela con la UEFA per questo stato e qualora dovesse arrivare la stangata, ci rende ancora un po' più ridicoli di quanto già sia umiliante per un club del genere finire esclusi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



Addirittura la sentenza doveva arrivare giorni fa. Ma la UEFA ha concesso ancora più giorni tutti gli esaltati che parlavano di "ehhhh grandissima notizia vuol dire che in società si stanno muovendo, c'è il sociooooo111"

In poche parole questa società è risucita a prendere in giro tifosi e UEFA.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



ah non vedo l'ora! 
così commentiamo la verità dei fatti e non le sensazioni


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere i motivi per cui la decisione della UEFA sarebbe ingiusta.
> 
> Come dicevo l'anno scorso mentre accadeva di tutto, nessuno nella storia dello sport professionistico ha provato a fare quello che ha fatto il Milan.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente perfetto


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere i motivi per cui la decisione della UEFA sarebbe ingiusta.
> 
> Come dicevo l'anno scorso mentre accadeva di tutto, nessuno nella storia dello sport professionistico ha provato a fare quello che ha fatto il Milan.
> 
> ...




Fassone, Mirabelli e i loro addetti "ufficiosi" alla comunicazione sono riusciti a far credere a una parte della tifoseria che i debiti non esistono.
Che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Opinione mia: la partecipazione alle coppe non è in discussione.
Si para di limitazioni al mercato + multa IMHO


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere i motivi per cui la decisione della UEFA sarebbe ingiusta.
> 
> Come dicevo l'anno scorso mentre accadeva di tutto, nessuno nella storia dello sport professionistico ha provato a fare quello che ha fatto il Milan.
> 
> ...



Derry, anzitutto ti chiedo di scrivere più spesso, perché sei l'utente che leggo con più interesse e piacere. 
Per rispondere al tuo primo capoverso, credo nessuno pensi davvero che l'eventuale punizione dell'Uefa sarebbe ingiusta. Secondo me non è nemmeno argomento di interesse per chi a parole sostiene che lo sarebbe. È semplicemente in atto una putrida faida tra vecchi e nuovi papponi, con i lugubri Ordine, Fedele, Pellegatti e compagnia cantante sostituiti da bellimbusti ancor più famelici e, se possibile, più volgari ed ignoranti. Essi difendono ogni mossa di questo management come i vecchi servi sciocchi difendevano gli acquisti di Traore o Essen o i perpetui e misteriosi 90 milioni di rosso ogni anno a fronte di mercati fatti di parametri zero.

Certe opinioni non vanno tenute di conto, perché figlie di interessi personali e particolari. Quelli che invece difendono con veemenza questa proprietà e management qui sopra, senza avere interessi personali in ballo, mi suscitano rabbia e tenerezza allo stesso tempo. Non riesco veramente a capire, forse è davvero il primo passaggio dell'elaborazione del lutto, quello della negazione a tutti i costi. Non trovo altra spiegazione.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La Uefa risponderà entro 2-3 giorni ma tanto ha già deciso da tempo per questioni politiche.
> L'unica cosa che potrebbe fermarli è se siano convinti che il Tas gli darà torto, in quel caso per evitare una figuraccia gli converrebbe dare al Milan sanzioni diverse dall'esclusione.
> 
> Qui si confondono le cose, anch'io vorrei una proprietà più chiara, uno che non fa gli aumenti di capitale facendosi prestare soldi a tassi usurari (sempre che sia vero), però la decisione dell'Uefa resta ingiusta, fuori dalle regole, almeno fuori da quelle fino al 31 maggio 2018.
> Tranne se abbiano prove certe di situazioni di riciclaggio e allora lo dicano chiaro e facciano una denuncia. Non è giusto sanzionare arbitrariamente in base a sole sensazioni.


Nel comunicato ufficiale della Uefa che annuncia il rinvio del club alla Adjudicatory Chamber per le contestate violazioni del FPF, si fa chiaramente riferimento al tema della liquidazione e/o rifinanziamento della posizione debitoria in essere con Elliott/Blue Skye, profilo già alla base del rigetto, a dicembre, della proposta di voluntary agreement. Ora, premettendo che esso non involga aspetti di ingerenza della Uefa in politiche gestionali e di assetto societario interno al club, che sono di principio inammissibili perché lesivi della libertà di impresa e delle libertà negoziali, tutelate ad ogni livello dagli ordinamenti, compreso quello a cui si richiama la Federazione, ciò che la Uefa chiede al Milan di risolvere è quello che abbiamo già definito la distrofia del debito con Elliott, ovvero il fatto, in sé inedito, che il patrimonio del Milan, le sue azioni capitale ed i suoi attivi patrimoniali, siano poste a garanzia del debito di un terzo, una sua controllante, per finalità estranee alla gestione ordinaria del club: lo sappiamo, per il prestito occorrente al saldo prezzo di vendita, che è come dire che il Milan ha almeno in parte acquistato sé stesso. Alla Uefa ciò pare lesivo della libertà di attuazione dei fini sportivi di un club di calcio, tutelati dalla Federazione nell'ambito del proprio ordinamento e nelle competizioni che essa organizza. Non si contesta il fatto che un club possa indebitarsi, tutti i clubs lo sono (e talvolta per indici rapportati al rispettivo fatturato decisamente più alti di quello attuale del Milan), ma che ciò avvenga per causa di terzi, estranea all'oggetto sociale del Milan. Quella strategia finanziaria che la proprietà all'epoca appronto', ovvero ridurre il nominale carico finanziario sul club, facendo intestare una quota del debito ad un debitore diverso dal Milan, legato ad esso da rapporti infragruppo, rischia ora di ritorcersi contro il Milan, allorché la scadenza si approssima, ed il rischio di escussione dei pegni si fa più alto. A queste domande la proprietà deve dare delle risposte concrete, con una proposta di rifinanziamento o di liquidazione della quota di debito intestato alla controllante, ma garantito dal Milan con il meglio del suo patrimonio. Vedremo quali saranno queste risposte, la fideiussione sulla perdita di esercizio corrente nonché una proposta di acquisto di quote, ma dal tema sollevato, ed in questi rigorosi termini, non potrà prescindersi.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Ma domani a che ora è l'inquisizione?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che con una "strategia" del genere si rischia una squalifica pluriennale...



Speriamo si limitino a sanzioni pecuniarie ma temo arriverà la stangata..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2018)

Usciranno da Nyon e andranno già a Losanna


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me non saremo esclusi.
Qualora lo fossimo, la UEFA manderebbe un messaggio fazioso e politico.
"Si ai grandi club, all'oligarchia europea, e no a club in cerca di rilancio che investono per migliorarsi e iniziare un circolo virtuoso"

Nel caso, meglio che si faccia come nel basket e che i club (ad eccezione di quei 7-8 superbig favoritissimi in tutto) si diano da fare per creare un nuovo organismo sportivo continentale che la smetta di mettere becco nei conti dei club.

Con la UEFA restino pure Real, Barca, City, P$G, United, Chelsea, Rubentus, Bayern, visto che gli permette il bello e il cattivo tempo.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me non saremo esclusi.
> Qualora lo fossimo, la UEFA manderebbe un messaggio fazioso e politico.
> "Si ai grandi club, all'oligarchia europea, e no a club in cerca di rilancio che investono per migliorarsi e iniziare un circolo virtuoso"
> 
> ...



ma il Milan è un grande club!

Non è una squadra che cercherebbe il rilancio in Europa come il Parma o una squadra nella media come la Sampdoria


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> ma il Milan è un grande club!
> 
> Non è una squadra che cercherebbe il rilancio in Europa come il Parma o una squadra nella media come la Sampdoria



Il milan è un grande club per storia e blasone, ma ad oggi non è nel novero dei big europei, inutile nasconderlo.
Siamo in cerca di rilancio, abbiamo spesso una barca di soldi perchè vogliamo tornare a vincere, e ce lo impediscono?
Allora vuol dire che è un sistema oligarchico e chiuso, una casta rigida dove ci sono quegli 8 club e nessun altro può entrare.
E a quel punto, cosa lo seguiamo a fare il calcio europeo?


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il milan è un grande club per storia e blasone, ma ad oggi non è nel novero dei big europei, inutile nasconderlo.
> Siamo in cerca di rilancio, abbiamo spesso una barca di soldi perchè vogliamo tornare a vincere, e ce lo impediscono?
> Allora vuol dire che è un sistema oligarchico e chiuso, una casta rigida dove ci sono quegli 8 club e nessun altro può entrare.
> E a quel punto, cosa lo seguiamo a fare il calcio europeo?



Le lamentele sull'oligarchia le può fare una Sampdoria o un Genoa. 
Il Milan è parte integrante dell'oligarchia calcistica, e se non lo fosse la UEFA non avrebbe mai concesso il quarto posto Champions senza preliminari (un favore enorme su cui erano contrarie molte altre federazioni calcistiche).

Nemmeno la Juventus conta in Europa tanto quanto conta il Milan, si tratta solo di andare a riaggregarsi al gruppo dei top, ma quasi nulla è stato fatto di concreto negli ultimi anni per riprendersi la posizione che compete.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

le dichiarazioni di Mirabilandia ("Lewandoski cosa come il Duomo") non ci aiutano nemmeno perché manifestano quanto sia pivello il nostro DS, che è anche una voce della società. Con i grandi club come il Bayern dovresti sederti a parlare per trattare i giocatori, non criticarli per la gestione del mercato e i prezzi dei cartellini. Finché non torneremo a sederci con i grandi club a trattare (cosa che ha fatto il City, il PSG e la Juventus) agli occhi della UEFA siamo una provinciale.

Resto comunque ottimista sulla sentenza.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato ufficiale della Uefa che annuncia il rinvio del club alla Adjudicatory Chamber per le contestate violazioni del FPF, si fa chiaramente riferimento al tema della liquidazione e/o rifinanziamento della posizione debitoria in essere con Elliott/Blue Skye, profilo già alla base del rigetto, a dicembre, della proposta di voluntary agreement. Ora, premettendo che esso non involga aspetti di ingerenza della Uefa in politiche gestionali e di assetto societario interno al club, che sono di principio inammissibili perché lesivi della libertà di impresa e delle libertà negoziali, tutelate ad ogni livello dagli ordinamenti, compreso quello a cui si richiama la Federazione, ciò che la Uefa chiede al Milan di risolvere è quello che abbiamo già definito la distrofia del debito con Elliott, ovvero il fatto, in sé inedito, che il patrimonio del Milan, le sue azioni capitale ed i suoi attivi patrimoniali, siano poste a garanzia del debito di un terzo, una sua controllante, per finalità estranee alla gestione ordinaria del club: lo sappiamo, per il prestito occorrente al saldo prezzo di vendita, che è come dire che il Milan ha almeno in parte acquistato sé stesso. Alla Uefa ciò pare lesivo della libertà di attuazione dei fini sportivi di un club di calcio, tutelati dalla Federazione nell'ambito del proprio ordinamento e nelle competizioni che essa organizza. Non si contesta il fatto che un club possa indebitarsi, tutti i clubs lo sono (e talvolta per indici rapportati al rispettivo fatturato decisamente più alti di quello attuale del Milan), ma che ciò avvenga per causa di terzi, estranea all'oggetto sociale del Milan. Quella strategia finanziaria che la proprietà all'epoca appronto', ovvero ridurre il nominale carico finanziario sul club, facendo intestare una quota del debito ad un debitore diverso dal Milan, legato ad esso da rapporti infragruppo, rischia ora di ritorcersi contro il Milan, allorché la scadenza si approssima, ed il rischio di escussione dei pegni si fa più alto. A queste domande la proprietà deve dare delle risposte concrete, con una proposta di rifinanziamento o di liquidazione della quota di debito intestato alla controllante, ma garantito dal Milan con il meglio del suo patrimonio. Vedremo quali saranno queste risposte, la fideiussione sulla perdita di esercizio corrente nonché una proposta di acquisto di quote, ma dal tema sollevato, ed in questi rigorosi termini, non potrà prescindersi.



Quel che contesto è che non esistono divieti in tal senso.
Inoltre sanzionare prima che le cose accadano.
Stanno creando un danno economico a Li.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato ufficiale della Uefa che annuncia il rinvio del club alla Adjudicatory Chamber per le contestate violazioni del FPF, si fa chiaramente riferimento al tema della liquidazione e/o rifinanziamento della posizione debitoria in essere con Elliott/Blue Skye, profilo già alla base del rigetto, a dicembre, della proposta di voluntary agreement. Ora, premettendo che esso non involga aspetti di ingerenza della Uefa in politiche gestionali e di assetto societario interno al club, che sono di principio inammissibili perché lesivi della libertà di impresa e delle libertà negoziali, tutelate ad ogni livello dagli ordinamenti, compreso quello a cui si richiama la Federazione, ciò che la Uefa chiede al Milan di risolvere è quello che abbiamo già definito la distrofia del debito con Elliott, ovvero il fatto, in sé inedito, che il patrimonio del Milan, le sue azioni capitale ed i suoi attivi patrimoniali, siano poste a garanzia del debito di un terzo, una sua controllante, per finalità estranee alla gestione ordinaria del club: lo sappiamo, per il prestito occorrente al saldo prezzo di vendita, che è come dire che il Milan ha almeno in parte acquistato sé stesso. Alla Uefa ciò pare lesivo della libertà di attuazione dei fini sportivi di un club di calcio, tutelati dalla Federazione nell'ambito del proprio ordinamento e nelle competizioni che essa organizza. Non si contesta il fatto che un club possa indebitarsi, tutti i clubs lo sono (e talvolta per indici rapportati al rispettivo fatturato decisamente più alti di quello attuale del Milan), ma che ciò avvenga per causa di terzi, estranea all'oggetto sociale del Milan. Quella strategia finanziaria che la proprietà all'epoca appronto', ovvero ridurre il nominale carico finanziario sul club, facendo intestare una quota del debito ad un debitore diverso dal Milan, legato ad esso da rapporti infragruppo, rischia ora di ritorcersi contro il Milan, allorché la scadenza si approssima, ed il rischio di escussione dei pegni si fa più alto. A queste domande la proprietà deve dare delle risposte concrete, con una proposta di rifinanziamento o di liquidazione della quota di debito intestato alla controllante, ma garantito dal Milan con il meglio del suo patrimonio. Vedremo quali saranno queste risposte, la fideiussione sulla perdita di esercizio corrente nonché una proposta di acquisto di quote, ma dal tema sollevato, ed in questi rigorosi termini, non potrà prescindersi.



tu sei fiducioso che domani si presentino con la soluzione a questa problematica più volte ribadita dall'uefa? io sono dubbioso


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le dichiarazioni di Mirabilandia ("Lewandoski cosa come il Duomo") non ci aiutano nemmeno perché manifestano quanto sia pivello il nostro DS, che è anche una voce della società. Con i grandi club come il Bayern dovresti sederti a parlare per trattare i giocatori, non criticarli per la gestione del mercato e i prezzi dei cartellini. Finché non torneremo a sederci con i grandi club a trattare (cosa che ha fatto il City, il PSG e la Juventus) agli occhi della UEFA siamo una provinciale.
> 
> Resto comunque ottimista sulla sentenza.



Ma mica criticava il Bayern.
Era più un messaggio ai tifosi che chiedono l'impossibile.

Criticare Mirabelli per gli acquisti fatti è un conto ma qui ormai lo si critica anche se scoreggia.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma mica criticava il Bayern.
> Era più un messaggio ai tifosi che chiedono l'impossibile.
> 
> Criticare Mirabelli per gli acquisti fatti è un conto ma qui ormai lo si critica anche se scoreggia.



le parole vanno dosate. La sparata su Van Diyk il Liverpool l'ha recepita. L'ha recepita eccome. 
che siano dirette a tifosi o al vuoto, le parole vanno pesate SEMPRE. E' alla base della comunicazione moderna. 
Lanci un tweet, e rischi di far fallire un'azienda.
Visto che fanno tanto i moderni, sarebbe anche ora di iniziare a comunicare in maniera moderna.

"Il mercato ha prezzi folli" si può dire. Nominare un giocatore (Lewandoski, Van Diyck o chiunque altro) e dire che costano quanto il Duomo è altra roba.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> tu sei fiducioso che domani si presentino con la soluzione a questa problematica più volte ribadita dall'uefa? io sono dubbioso


Amico uolfetto, non sono né pessimista, né ottimista, ma realista. Vediamo se i fatti si produrranno, ma i fatti, ovvero i temi posti dall'Uefa, sono quelli e tali rimangono. Il club ne è consapevole. La Uefa, ripetiamo, sta adottando una moral suasion oltre i limiti di applicazione del FPF, ma invocando i principi generali di cui abbiamo detto prima, egualmente rilevanti, e comunque per indurre il Milan alla soluzione del problema di quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi, che è cruciale sul futuro prossimo del club, a livello gestionale e di assetto proprietario. Si può discutere questa linea, ma occorre confrontarsi con essa proponendo soluzioni. Giocare al tanto peggio, tanto meglio, può non esserlo, il Milan è un club con una storia Uefa eccezionale, e vorrà porsi all'altezza della sua reputazione. Questo si, ce lo auguriamo tutti.


----------



## Montag84 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere i motivi per cui la decisione della UEFA sarebbe ingiusta.
> 
> Come dicevo l'anno scorso mentre accadeva di tutto, nessuno nella storia dello sport professionistico ha provato a fare quello che ha fatto il Milan.
> 
> ...



Semplicemente perché la Uefa non giudica su tutte le cose che hai elencato tu. 

É come se a scuola calcio ti giudicassero per come schiacci a pallavolo. Non c'entra una sega.


----------



## Djerry (18 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché la Uefa non giudica su tutte le cose che hai elencato tu.
> 
> É come se a scuola calcio ti giudicassero per come schiacci a pallavolo. Non c'entra una sega.



Ma sfatiamo anche questo elemento, che è assolutamente una distorsione: il Milan non finisce affatto sotto il mirino della UEFA per Li e per il finanziamento, ma prima di ogni altra cosa per la questione drammatica dei conti ed il break-even che è proprio ciò su cui pone il focus l'Organo di Controllo Finanziario della UEFA.

I dubbi sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni sono un'aggravante successiva e secondaria alla nostra situazione, ed è ciò che ci porta addirittura a vederci rifiutato il settlement e, rarissimo caso nella storia, a finire alla camera giudicante.

Ma ciò che per le regole stesse del Fair Play Finanziario ci fa entrare nella procedura sanzionatoria sono i nostri conti in stato comatoso ed il pareggio di bilancio che era un'utopia nei tre anni precedenti e che, complice il gioco d'azzardo di Fassone sul voluntary, è ora diventato una chimera.
Che poi addirittura sia in forse la continuità aziendale è il motivo per cui invece del settlement come Roma e Inter siamo alla canna del gas.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le parole vanno dosate. La sparata su Van Diyk il Liverpool l'ha recepita. L'ha recepita eccome.
> che siano dirette a tifosi o al vuoto, le parole vanno pesate SEMPRE. E' alla base della comunicazione moderna.
> Lanci un tweet, e rischi di far fallire un'azienda.
> Visto che fanno tanto i moderni, sarebbe anche ora di iniziare a comunicare in maniera moderna.
> ...



Si, è tutto migliorabile, la comunicazione in primis, ma non è questo il problema. Non il principale almeno.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma sfatiamo anche questo elemento, che è assolutamente una distorsione: il Milan non finisce affatto sotto il mirino della UEFA per Li e per il finanziamento, ma prima di ogni altra cosa per la questione drammatica dei conti ed il break-even che è proprio ciò su cui pone il focus l'Organo di Controllo Finanziario della UEFA.
> 
> I dubbi sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni sono un'aggravante successiva e secondaria alla nostra situazione, ed è ciò che ci porta addirittura a vederci rifiutato il settlement e, rarissimo caso nella storia, a finire alla camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Ma che ci diano sanzioni nessuno lo contesta ma l'esclusione dalle coppe è esagerata soprattutto pensando al fatto che non sia stata applicata a chi se lo sarebbe veramente meritato nel passato.
Sanzionare e chiedere un piano di rientro che se non rispetti allora sì che vieni escluso dalle coppe, ancor più per il fatto che si sta giudicando anni di gestione della precedente società.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Giugno 2018)

L'Uefa sveglierà e interromperà i sogni di chi rifiuta di vedere la realtà, non di tutti che continueranno a vedere un futuro grandioso anche mentre ci si inabissa


----------



## Djerry (18 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma che ci diano sanzioni nessuno lo contesta ma l'esclusione dalle coppe è esagerata soprattutto pensando al fatto che non sia stata applicata a chi se lo sarebbe veramente meritato nel passato.
> Sanzionare e chiedere un piano di rientro che se non rispetti allora sì che vieni escluso dalle coppe, ancor più per il fatto che si sta giudicando anni di gestione della precedente società.



Il problema fondamentale è che noi abbiamo scommesso tutto, senza garanzie in merito, sul voluntary agreement, non facendo quello che tutte le squadre in difficoltà finanziaria fanno (vendere prima di comprare, ridurre i costi, creare plusvalenza per il bilancio) ma alimentando ulteriormente gli investimenti (ed i costi ed i debiti) perché "tanto poi facciamo il voluntary e ci accordiamo per rientrare, che ce frega".

Questa strategia scellerata, come una mano di poker in cui le carte scoperte sono solo le nostre ed andiamo pure all in, ci porta inesorabilmente alla minaccia della stangata.
Anzi arrivo a dire di più: se stangata non sarà, sarà proprio per una decisione politica a favore di un club epico come il Milan e l'ennesimo favore che la UEFA ci fa per venirci incontro e salvare il salvabile. Altro che UEFA schierata politicamente contro di noi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma sfatiamo anche questo elemento, che è assolutamente una distorsione: il Milan non finisce affatto sotto il mirino della UEFA per Li e per il finanziamento, ma prima di ogni altra cosa per la questione drammatica dei conti ed il break-even che è proprio ciò su cui pone il focus l'Organo di Controllo Finanziario della UEFA.
> 
> I dubbi sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni sono un'aggravante successiva e secondaria alla nostra situazione, ed è ciò che ci porta addirittura a vederci rifiutato il settlement e, rarissimo caso nella storia, a finire alla camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema fondamentale è che noi abbiamo scommesso tutto, senza garanzie in merito, sul voluntary agreement, non facendo quello che tutte le squadre in difficoltà finanziaria fanno (vendere prima di comprare, ridurre i costi, creare plusvalenza per il bilancio) ma alimentando ulteriormente gli investimenti (ed i costi ed i debiti) perché "tanto poi facciamo il voluntary e ci accordiamo per rientrare, che ce frega".
> 
> Questa strategia scellerata, come una mano di poker in cui le carte scoperte sono solo le nostre ed andiamo pure all in, ci porta inesorabilmente alla minaccia della stangata.
> Anzi arrivo a dire di più: se stangata non sarà, sarà proprio per una decisione politica a favore di un club epico come il Milan e l'ennesimo favore che la UEFA ci fa per venirci incontro e salvare il salvabile. Altro che UEFA schierata politicamente contro di noi!



Unica nota che mi permetto di fare: con quello che avevano lasciato i due farabutti che plusvalenze potevamo fare?
Suso col contratto in scadenza, Donnarumma con la valigia già fatta a zero..
Giusto romagnoli forse lo vendevi a 40 milioni ma erano comunque una ventina di plusvalenza..

Diciamo che nessuno ha mai preso una big ridotta come noi..a quel prezzo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema fondamentale è che noi abbiamo scommesso tutto, senza garanzie in merito, sul voluntary agreement, non facendo quello che tutte le squadre in difficoltà finanziaria fanno (vendere prima di comprare, ridurre i costi, creare plusvalenza per il bilancio) ma alimentando ulteriormente gli investimenti (ed i costi ed i debiti) perché "tanto poi facciamo il voluntary e ci accordiamo per rientrare, che ce frega".
> 
> Questa strategia scellerata, come una mano di poker in cui le carte scoperte sono solo le nostre ed andiamo pure all in, ci porta inesorabilmente alla minaccia della stangata.
> Anzi arrivo a dire di più: se stangata non sarà, sarà proprio per una decisione politica a favore di un club epico come il Milan e l'ennesimo favore che la UEFA ci fa per venirci incontro e salvare il salvabile. Altro che UEFA schierata politicamente contro di noi!



non vedo la gestione così scellerata come dici tu che la paragoni ad una mano di poker in cui andiamo all in con le carte scoperte, ma concordo sull'ultimo punto.
Probabilmente la UEFA ci darà fiducia perché siamo il Milan


----------



## fra29 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere i motivi per cui la decisione della UEFA sarebbe ingiusta.
> 
> Come dicevo l'anno scorso mentre accadeva di tutto, nessuno nella storia dello sport professionistico ha provato a fare quello che ha fatto il Milan.
> 
> ...



Ti voglio bene... sei invitato al mio compleanno!


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

News di oggi extra Milan: Pastore vicinissimo alla Roma, Suning vende l'Inter, Sabatina alla Roma.
Quando ci sono tutte queste belle notizie per gli altri se ne preannuncia di solito una pessima per il Milan (e la cacciata di Kalinic dai Mondiali ne è solo l'antipasto).


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema fondamentale è che noi abbiamo scommesso tutto, senza garanzie in merito, sul voluntary agreement, non facendo quello che tutte le squadre in difficoltà finanziaria fanno (vendere prima di comprare, ridurre i costi, creare plusvalenza per il bilancio) ma alimentando ulteriormente gli investimenti (ed i costi ed i debiti) perché "tanto poi facciamo il voluntary e ci accordiamo per rientrare, che ce frega".
> 
> Questa strategia scellerata, come una mano di poker in cui le carte scoperte sono solo le nostre ed andiamo pure all in, ci porta inesorabilmente alla minaccia della stangata.
> Anzi arrivo a dire di più: se stangata non sarà, sarà proprio per una decisione politica a favore di un club epico come il Milan e l'ennesimo favore che la UEFA ci fa per venirci incontro e salvare il salvabile. Altro che UEFA schierata politicamente contro di noi!



Se ragioni dal punto di vista del bilancio, la stangata doveva prenderla anche l'Inter, ma non mi pare che sia mai stata esclusa dalle coppe... non si qualificava per i fatti suoi.
Poi basterebbe una cessione per rientrare nei ranghi, il problema sappiamo che non è quello.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Vedremo al tas eventualmente.
> 
> Ripeto: gli addetti ai lavori hanno detto più volte che la squalifica sulla base della questione proprietà é illegittima e non c'entra nulla col FPF.
> 
> Poi uno può pensarla come vuole, ma la Uefa rischia la figura di melma al tas.



E' chiaramente la strategia da seguire.
Con grande probabilità Li è e resterà per anni proprietario del Milan. Una posizione del tipo "Il Milan può fare le coppe se cambia proprietà" è inaccettabile in principio.
La UEFA può fare relativamente ciò che vuole, esistono delle norme e nel caso non le rispettasse rischierebbe di dover compensare il danno economico abusivamente arrecato.

E' ora che qualcuno li metta un pò in riga questi arroganti.

Forza Li!


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se ragioni dal punto di vista del bilancio, la stangata doveva prenderla anche l'Inter, ma non mi pare che sia mai stata esclusa dalle coppe... non si qualificava per i fatti suoi.
> Poi basterebbe una cessione per rientrare nei ranghi, il problema sappiamo che non è quello.


È ovvio che non è quello. Ma forse il regolamento del Fair Play Finanziario è mutato stanotte, e non ce ne siamo accorti. Chi dorme non piglia pesci.


----------



## Djerry (18 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se ragioni dal punto di vista del bilancio, la stangata doveva prenderla anche l'Inter, ma non mi pare che sia mai stata esclusa dalle coppe... non si qualificava per i fatti suoi.
> Poi basterebbe una cessione per rientrare nei ranghi, il problema sappiamo che non è quello.



Ragioniamo per assurdo: se il Milan di Li avesse ereditato dalla precedente gestione ed ottenuto il pareggio di bilancio, pur permanendo la situazione di incertezza sulla proprietà e sulle scadenze imminenti, saremmo sotto sanzione? Ovviamente no, perché il tema centrale è l'eredità di conti in rosso drammatica che noi abbiamo alimentato ulteriormente scommettendo sul voluntary.

L'Inter ha preso la sua bella stangata, ma semplicemente non è arrivata alla camera giudicante ed ha ottenuto il settlement perché diversamente da noi non aveva un'imminente scadenza da rifinanziare ed altre obbligazioni da rimborsare entro pochi mesi.
Ma il fulcro della procedura di sanzione è per noi come per loro il bilancio in rosso degli anni precedenti.

Ragioniamo ancora per assurdo: se non fosse mai esistito l'istituto del voluntary, Fassone ed il Milan avrebbero mai comprato per 235 milioni la scorsa estate? Ovviamente no, perché ben sapevano di dover almeno provare a rientrare nei limiti dei parametri imposti dalla UEFA ed iniziare un percorso di lento ripianamento per strappare un settlement tipo Roma e Inter.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



oh guarda, Lago, quello che parlava bene del nostro VA e ingiusto il non SA. Strano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È ovvio che non è quello. Ma forse il regolamento del Fair Play Finanziario è mutato stanotte, e non ce ne siamo accorti. Chi dorme non piglia pesci.



Il problema sta proprio li e sono mesi che mi batto. 

O c'è un regolamento e quindi la UEFA non può estromettere il milan per non ipotetica solvibilità del maggior azionista o il regolamento è cambiato questa notte e quindi vale tutto. 

Io andando contro tutto e tutti continuo a credere che il Milan avrà l'ok per la partecipazione UEFA.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oh guarda, Lago, quello che parlava bene del nostro VA e ingiusto il non SA. Strano...



Era stato consulente per il VA voluto da Fassone e ha preparato la memoria difensiva. 
Sono i megafoni della società che l'hanno dipinto erroneamente come super partes.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il problema sta proprio li e sono mesi che mi batto.
> 
> O c'è un regolamento e quindi la UEFA non può estromettere il milan per non ipotetica solvibilità del maggior azionista o il regolamento è cambiato questa notte e quindi vale tutto.
> 
> *Io andando contro tutto e tutti continuo a credere che il Milan avrà l'ok per la partecipazione UEFA.*



io lo dico dall'inizio. secondo me non si rischia questo ma altre cose.
bisogna capire cosa. può darsi pure che la figuraccia la facciamo fare alla UEFA eh...
in ogn caso io sono quasi certo che l'EL la disputiamo e che non sia mai nemmeno stata in dscussione. Solo news di giornali poco preparati


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le dichiarazioni di Mirabilandia ("Lewandoski cosa come il Duomo") non ci aiutano nemmeno perché manifestano quanto sia pivello il nostro DS, che è anche una voce della società. Con i grandi club come il Bayern dovresti sederti a parlare per trattare i giocatori, non criticarli per la gestione del mercato e i prezzi dei cartellini. Finché non torneremo a sederci con i grandi club a trattare (cosa che ha fatto il City, il PSG e la Juventus) agli occhi della UEFA siamo una provinciale.
> 
> Resto comunque ottimista sulla sentenza.



E' semplicemente nulla di più di un Galliani.

Lo scorso anno con 230 mln faceva lo sborone in giro, quest'anno mette le mani avanti. 
E' uno che non si è fatto la gavetta, è arrivato in quella poltrona più per amicizie con Fassone che per meriti. Un po come Galliani


----------



## Schism75 (18 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Era stato consulente per il VA voluto da Fassone e ha preparato la memoria difensiva.
> Sono i megafoni della società che l'hanno dipinto erroneamente come super partes.



Sarà stato anche stipendiato dal Milan, per la sola questione del VA, ma Umberto Lago è stato tra nel core team UEFA per il FPF. Non è proprio il primo che passa. Il suo parere non può essere etichettato di parte e basta. Dobbiamo anche essere obiettivi.


----------



## Manue (18 Giugno 2018)

"Esclusione dall'Europa"
"UEFA che vuole chiarezza sulla proprietà"
"se il Milan si presenta con un Socio la posizione Uefa potrebbe cambiare"

Sono le previsioni giornalistiche che ormai leggiamo da un po' di tempo a questa parte.

Personalmente penso che puoi mediaticamente manifestare tutti i dubbi che vuoi, 
ammesso e non concesso che siano state riportate verità, però poi quando devi andare a prendere una decisione, 
devi basarti su un regolamento, poiché ogni decisione dovrà essere motivata con il riferimento alla norma ecc ecc...
Certo è che la UEFA non dirà mai "il milan è escluso per 3 anni" e stop..ok tutti a casa.

E sarà li che capiremo realmente di che cosa stiamo parlando, quali sono le reali perplessità a Nyon, se riguardano davvero Li come i media dicono, oppure si basano sulla società Milan e il suo futuro finanziario.
Fassone ha presentato un piano di crescita da lui definito prudente, evidentemente non è bastato, ci può stare.
Ha presentato un VA, ok bocciato, ci può stare.

Ma, 
qualsiasi cosa decideranno a Nyon sarà ben studiata in modo che il Tas possa confermarlo, e non ribaltarlo.
Non siamo mica alla trasmissione 4 ristoranti.
Non si permetterà mai, la UEFA, di correre questo rischio.

Perciò, 
tutto quello che stiamo leggendo dai media, sono ancora e ancora teorie.

I fatti li vedremo entro fine settimana.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sarà stato anche stipendiato dal Milan, per la sola questione del VA, ma Umberto Lago è stato tra nel core team UEFA per il FPF. Non è proprio il primo che passa. Il suo parere non può essere etichettato di parte e basta. Dobbiamo anche essere obiettivi.



Primo che passa no. Persona di parte sì


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo per assurdo: se il Milan di Li avesse ereditato dalla precedente gestione ed ottenuto il pareggio di bilancio, pur permanendo la situazione di incertezza sulla proprietà e sulle scadenze imminenti, saremmo sotto sanzione? Ovviamente no, perché il tema centrale è l'eredità di conti in rosso drammatica che noi abbiamo alimentato ulteriormente scommettendo sul voluntary.
> 
> L'Inter ha preso la sua bella stangata, ma semplicemente non è arrivata alla camera giudicante ed ha ottenuto il settlement perché diversamente da noi non aveva un'imminente scadenza da rifinanziare ed altre obbligazioni da rimborsare entro pochi mesi.
> Ma il fulcro della procedura di sanzione è per noi come per loro il bilancio in rosso degli anni precedenti.
> ...


Djerry, siamo tutti d'accordo che oggetto dell'esame della conformità dei conti dei clubs alle norme del Regolamento UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario debba essere il saldo di bilancio aggregato degli esercizi del triennio precedente entro il limite massimo di perdita di trenta milioni di euro, ma le conseguenze della accertata violazione di questi parametri, per giurisprudenza consolidata della Uefa, è una scala di sanzioni che va dalla multa alla esclusione di taluni giocatori in entrata dagli elenchi degli iscritti alle competizioni UEFA, se l'acquisto non sia stato preventivamente finanziato da cessioni di pari importo (first in, first out). Le sanzioni ulteriori, dalla esclusione dalle Coppe alla perdita di un titolo, attengono invece ad ipotesi di grave insolvenza del club rispetto ad obbligazioni sociali, che non rientrano di massima nelle fattispecie concernenti il nostro club, essendo le obbligazioni in scadenza, ma non ancora scadute, più che garantite dal patrimonio sociale impegnato, azioni capitale ed attivi del patrimonio (conti ricavi, cessione di crediti pluriennali da contratti di sponsorizzazione o da sfruttamento di diritti multimediali, marchi, brevetti, eccetera). Il rinvio dinanzi alla Adjudicatory Chamber, allora, attiene, atterrebbe, ad ipotesi ulteriori, quale quella, indicata dalla stessa Uefa nella incolpazione, della situazione di un debito distrofico di un terzo, che il Milan garantisce direttamente, in cui la Federazione reputa, reputerebbe, sussistente la potenziale compromissione delle finalità sportive costituenti l'oggetto sociale del club, per scopi diversi da quelli della impresa sportiva, ed in cui rileverebbero violazioni materiali che nulla, tuttavia, hanno a che vedere con il Fair Play Finanziario strettamente inteso, che verte invece su specifiche situazioni contabili. Ciò, si ripete, in un'ottica di moral suasion rigorosa che la Uefa sta adottando nei confronti del Milan per stanarlo dalle vicende interne alla holding (una su tutte, quei 180 milioni di euro, oltre interessi), ha una sua valenza, ma pur sempre entro il limite di equità e proporzionalità delle sanzioni concepibili ed applicabili in un procedimento che è pur sempre per violazione di FPF. Altrimenti, si pone un problema di legalità, rispetto al quale il club deve poter disporre di ogni forma di tutela.


----------



## Montag84 (18 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## kipstar (18 Giugno 2018)

Ho letto con attenzione tutto il thread. E ho cercato di capire il più possibile essendo ignorante in materia economica. Dico solo da un po' che se deve essere spero solo che non sia più di un anno perché sennò il progetto si chiuderebbe nel peggiore dei modi.....


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.



Resta assurdo questo processo alle intenzioni, visto le garanzie di Elliott.

Una vergogna.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

*Ansa: appuntamento in Uefa alle ore 9.*


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Resta assurdo questo processo alle intenzioni, visto le garanzie di Elliott.
> 
> Una vergogna.



Per come l'ho capita io, il Milan più mette in in evidenza Eliot più si fa del male perché allo stesso tempo mette in evidenza Le carenze del cinese.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il Milan domani sarà in Uefa per conoscere il proprio futuro in Europa, anche se pare già compromesso. La delegazione del Milan sarà composta da F*assone, Cappelli, Montanari e Lago*. *La risposta della Uefa arriverà entro 2-3 giorni*, quindi prima del week end. La strategia deifensiva del Milan è chiara: la Uefa deve fare distinzione tra il club ed proprietario. Per il Milan, dunque, l'Uefa dovrà valutare i bilanci del club e non quelli di Yonghong Li. Poi c'è anche la carte nuovo socio. Ma se la questione non dovesse andare in porto, c'è sempre *Elliott *a garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa la strategia del Milan.
> 
> *Ansa: appuntamento in Uefa alle ore 9.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: appuntamento in Uefa alle ore 9.*



Finché non ci escludono non ci voglio credere..

Forse in pochi si rendono conto di che danno incalcolabile sarebbe..

Basta solo pensare che nessun club anche solo decente ha mai subito una sanzione simile...


----------



## havok (18 Giugno 2018)

il psg dopo quello che ha fatto con neymar non ha subito sanzioni. La uefa è sempre più ridicola


----------

